# flatworms...



## default (May 28, 2011)

anyone know how i can remove flatworms and other worms from a shrimp tank? any easy way is prefered lol.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what flat worms look like but if your refering to the tiny little worms about 5mm to 10mm that swim around and dig in the substrate, they're are good for your tank. They help clean your substrate and won't harm your crs. I have about 100 in my 15gal and also a TON of cyclopodes.(Spelling) I'm pretty sure it means my wwater is very establish.

But if you mean planaria, then it depends on how many babies crs you have. I had none in one of my tanks so I just threw in a Dwarf gourmias and he took care of it along with some hydras in under a week.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I'm not sure what flat worms look like but if your refering to the tiny little worms about 5mm to 10mm that swim around and dig in the substrate, they're are good for your tank. They help clean your substrate and won't harm your crs. I have about 100 in my 15gal and also a TON of cyclopodes.(Spelling) I'm pretty sure it means my wwater is very establish.
> 
> But if you mean planaria, then it depends on how many babies crs you have. I had none in one of my tanks so I just threw in a Dwarf gourmias and he took care of it along with some hydras in under a week.


hey thanks for the response! and its planarias.. i have those small worms too but i dont mind them. its just the other ones that apparently kill shrimps.. but would any gourami do? and would they pose as more of a problem to my shrimpets?
thanks!


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Any kinda but the dwarf ones so they are smaller. In fact get the smallest one you see. They will only eat juvies that can fit in their mouths. 
See if you can scoop the juvies into a seperate cup then drop in the gourmais for a day or two. This seems like the best choice compared to chemicals which if even slightly misused can be cause mass deaths and planais will eat your babies anyways. In my experience the natural way is always the best

It's only $3-$4 and afterwards just give it back to the fish store.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

yea that sounds good. however im going to go pick up a trap for the worms right now... only problem is the tank is so densely grown with hairgrass and other plants that catching shrimplets would be near to impossible without destroying the setup... hopefully the trap works..
thanks for the help!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep us updated... some say the trap works some say not. I'd like to find a way to get rid of these thingy without chemicals. 

I know paracur (dog dewormer) is pretty safe for shrimp and very effective but you can't buy them in Canada unless through a vet. Paraguard works too but you have to be careful about the dosing. Natural way is still the best.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I did the bottle with hole on the base and raw shrimp wanton inside.
After 10 days didn't catch a single dam thing.

Only thing that's worked for me thus far has been gouramias. Keep in mind that juvies can dart away from gourmais while panaria are sitting ducks.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> I did the bottle with hole on the base and raw shrimp wanton inside.
> After 10 days didn't catch a single dam thing.
> 
> Only thing that's worked for me thus far has been gouramias. Keep in mind that juvies can dart away from gourmais while panaria are sitting ducks.


which gouramis did you use? pearls, dwarfs, sparkling, etc etc?
i didnt end up getting the trap, as i misheard the price.. $40+ for a trap that can be diy...planarias seem to decrease when the feeding stalls. but might pick up gouramis tonight to help... just dont know which kind.. however, people told me that kuhli loaches dont each shrimps and most shrimplets, but they do eat planaria?? any experience?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey buddy

I think khuli looach might work but if you get gouramis, get dwarf as the smaller the better. They can't eat if it doesn't fit in their mouths.

Now new hobbyists are insecure and may not accept the following advice, but if it was me, I would leave the lights on 24/7 to increase bio film and stop feeding for no less then a week.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey buddy
> 
> I think khuli looach might work but if you get gouramis, get dwarf as the smaller the better. They can't eat if it doesn't fit in their mouths.
> 
> Now new hobbyists are insecure and may not accept the following advice, but if it was me, I would leave the lights on 24/7 to increase bio film and stop feeding for no less then a week.


24/7? that might get a little crazy in my tank lol. i have very high lights but fairly low co2 levels. i have some occasional hair algae and gda on the glass but other then that i wouldnt want it to get out of hand.. but im curious, what would the bio film incourage? just less need to feed?
cheers


----------



## renownguyen (Jan 23, 2012)

wouldnt gouramis go after shrimps? or is this the "sacrifice-some-for-the-better-good-deal"? ive had gouramis before and they seem to love picking at anything and everything small thats in front of them.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Try no-planaria, people following the instructions to do the 3 day treatment mostly have good result. Or use paracur if you can get your hands on some, it's pretty shrimp-safe comparing to paraguard.

PS: biological control is still better if you can manage it.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

The problem with chems is that you can easily overdose and it will always kill your beneficial bacteria which can cause ammonia spikes.

A dwarf gouramis might pick a few baby crs but they're usually more busy getting all the tiny buys (worms,cyclopes,planaria, and hydra) all easy targets.

Its the least damaging method.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> The problem with chems is that you can easily overdose and it will always kill your beneficial bacteria which can cause ammonia spikes.
> 
> A dwarf gouramis might pick a few baby crs but they're usually more busy getting all the tiny buys (worms,cyclopes,planaria, and hydra) all easy targets.
> 
> Its the least damaging method.


thanks! so now.. dwarf or sparkling?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

default said:


> thanks! so now.. dwarf or sparkling?


Your kidding me right?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Your kidding me right?


no im not. dwarf or sparkling


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Your kidding me right?


heard dwarfs are larger, so your experience might help


----------

